# A Must See Hamilton Electric!



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys, if you want a great laugh, please do an advanced search on the bay for item #140367346314. Current offering. Listed as a Pacer! What do you think, Silver Hawk? Could you work your magic on this one? Regards, Ted


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I told the guy a couple days ago what he had for sale. He acknowledged my comments and then has done NOTHING to his listing. Go figger!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Can you say Franken!!!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A classic watch as truly amazing as this one deserves a photo.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

That is pure art.

Now if modern art was like that instead of half a cow, an unmade bed or a pile of bricks I would be able to understand it.


----------



## fredfry (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello,

I'm more of a lurker than a typer so pardon me if I appear out of nowhere. But I also wrote this guy and broke down the specifics parts and what they belonged to originally, he told me that "it said Pacer on the case" and that's where he got the information from and he was stickin' to it. Then flash forward a few days and the watch reappeared on ebay for half the original asking price with a more accurate description. Now I am not taking credit for his change of heart but he must have received a load of emails just trying to help him before he did anything. PS the watch parts sold for $51 dollars.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I sent him a nicely worded email about the watch and the fact that the problem was not about it being genuine Hamilton parts but about calling it a Pacer. He responded thanking me and saying he was removing the word Pacer from his listing.


----------

